# popping or static sounds



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Our tivo has started having popping or static like sounds during playback of shows, any idea what's causing this, or how to make it stop?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

IndyMichael, would you give us a little more detail, such as what model TiVo you have, how is the audio connected, and does this happen only in "playback" of recordings or "Live Tv" as well.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I have two tivos hooked to our main tv. The Hughes 40 hours one is attached by one cable to the tv and I don't think I've ever heard the popping/static sound from it. The other one is a RCA 80 hour and it's attached to my Bose receiver via RCA type wires, then goes to the TV, it's the one that has the popping/static sounds. It's not a constant thing, only happens during playback and happens during some shows and not during others, it's quite odd.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Assuming the cables all check out ok, could be an audio problem within the RCA. Have you attempted to hook it straight to the tv and not through the Bose receiver?


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been having the same problem with both my Tivo's. I read on one of the Tivo community forums that others were having this issue. I used to think it wwas interference or something but I don't get it on my non tivo boxes. So I think it might be something to do with the Tivo's audio hardware, but I'm not sure. I mean I hae my two Tivo boxes connected to two different sets and they both do it. Thsi makes me think its something with tthe box. I read in one post that someone that had this issue upgraded to better audio cables instead of just using the standard set that comes with the Tivo. This solved his problem so I guess you could give that a try. I was gonna try that but after I saw how much Monster cables cost I decided to hold off. Good luck.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

There is a problem with the DirecTivos and certain Home Theater Receivers. Generally it is associated with cheaper receivers such as Bose. (Bose while not cheap monetarily, is considered a low end audio product) It happens with my lower end Denon receiver. It doesn't happen with my main receiver which is a Pioneer Elite 56TXi. The only fix is to either live with it or purchase another HT receiver.


----------



## irish65 (Jan 27, 2006)

I noticed the same thing with mine. Also at the same time the video blinks. I believe it is a problem with the satellite signal fom D*. It stated about 2 weeks ago and it very random. I have the tivo P40 RCA unit with a sony receiver.


----------



## narnia777 (Mar 28, 2003)

I have the same problem I thought it was my old tv... the popping is from the tv speakers (which aren't hooked up) but the screen blanks too when it pops. My audio is going from tivo to jvc receiver via rca cables.

Video is hooked from tivo to tv indirectly via svideo switcher.

Could it be the tivo? could it be the tv? could be it cables?

Jim



irish65 said:


> I noticed the same thing with mine. Also at the same time the video blinks. I believe it is a problem with the satellite signal fom D*. It stated about 2 weeks ago and it very random. I have the tivo P40 RCA unit with a sony receiver.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

narnia777 said:


> I have the same problem I thought it was my old tv... the popping is from the tv speakers (which aren't hooked up) but the screen blanks too when it pops. My audio is going from tivo to jvc receiver via rca cables.
> 
> Video is hooked from tivo to tv indirectly via svideo switcher.
> 
> ...


It's from the Tivo. I have never heard of this happening through the RCA hookups. It generally only happens through the digital output.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I stand corrected. It's not just the cheaper receivers.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=2058158#post2058158


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mya23rd said:


> I read in one post that someone that had this issue upgraded to better audio cables instead of just using the standard set that comes with the Tivo. This solved his problem so I guess you could give that a try.


If replacing cables fixed the problem, it probably could have been fixed by re-seating the cables. Unless there is physical damage to the cable, it should work fine.

Monster will assure you that their cables are magical, but most know that they are just expensive.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

narnia777 said:


> I have the same problem I thought it was my old tv... the popping is from the tv speakers (which aren't hooked up) but the screen blanks too when it pops.


Sounds like you need to find a new television. I'd guess that you've got something going away with the TV if the screen is blanking out. The popping speakers is just a side effect of a power problem. It is possible that it could be a dust issue, but not likely.

I'd disconnect the TiVo video cable and see if the TV has fits on its own.


----------

